# Spine protector benefits?



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I ride with upper body armour all the time incl. a spine protector. I think it would do nearly nothing with regards to the amount you can bend backwards. It will absorb some impact when falling on your back, and for me the main one is it should work really well protecting from quick blunt object hits, running into trees, rocks, etc.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

That's an interesting question, so I went out to the garage and checked my spine protector (I have a pro-tec). The thing provides a bit of resistance at an extreme bend, but only a contortionist would notice. I don't think you can expect any protection of that kind.

What it _will_ do though, is spready any impact out over a larger area of your back, which I would think would mean that more muscles would be involved in absorbing the impact. Not going to keep you injury-free, but it should reduce the scope of any injury.

Honestly, I think a spine protector is as much a no-brainer as a helmet. I may occasionally skip wearing it, but not on park and jump days!


Wow, back-slam on the knuckle! I've knuckled any number of times, but only board-first. Hope it healed properly.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Spine protectors are supposed to protect your back and your spine from hard hits. 

Bruising is one thing, but trauma hard enough to injure or even sever the spinal cord are not uncommon in sports like motorcycle racing (where spine protectors are standard issue equipment).

They don't really do much to prevent hyper-extension because there is usually only a velcro-fastened belt/stomach loop to hold the bottom of the protector in place.

Its padding for slams onto hardpack or other objects (rocks, tree stumps, rails, ski patrol).

Also, it makes you look like a power ranger in the lodge when you take off your jacket.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> Also, it makes you look like a power ranger in the lodge when you take off your jacket.


I'm not gonna lie, I find it funny when people give me looks when I take my jacket off.


----------



## christoff (Nov 9, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I find it funny when people give me looks when I take my jacket off.


You reckon you get funny looks...I have to wear a neck brace and full face helmet now after some savage neck/spine trauma...I look like frickin robocop on a bad day...


----------



## kleraudio (Dec 13, 2011)

I had a bad slam on sunday and now am bed ridden for probably a week or so... my upper half is on a 45 degree angle..

any recommendations on a spine protector? Im at the point of not wanting to ride hard anymore... too many injuries.. its catching up to me now that i just turned 30


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

The Icon Field Vest is pretty easy to get on and off. There is a D3O version called the Stryker Battlescar vest

Stryker Battlescar


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Wow, back-slam on the knuckle! I've knuckled any number of times, but only board-first. Hope it healed properly.


Thanks it did, still on the fence about spine protection. What good would it be on rails and jumps? I live in the midwest and thats all i really do.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

CalvaryCougar said:


> Thanks it did, still on the fence about spine protection. What good would it be on rails and jumps? I live in the midwest and thats all i really do.


Helps protect you spine (it's not going to make you invulnerable) if you slip on the heelside edge and slam your back into the rail by spreading out the impact... probably reducing the force your back by a factor of 10 at least (Pressure = Force / Area, if the area of impact is increase by a lot, the pressure on your spine is reduced a lot). Also the padding increases the time of impact... (Impulse = Force x Time, since the impulse is constant per impact, as your increase the time of impact, the force applied to your spine is reduced).

Physics... it's happening to you whether you understand it or not.

I like the Demon Flex Force Pro... or if you want to be Fancy the Demon Flex D3O Pro which hardens at the moment of impact.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

lonerider said:


> I like the Demon Flex Force Pro... or if you want to be Fancy the Demon Flex D3O Pro which hardens at the moment of impact.


The Flex Force Pro is exactly what I've got. At least the once pictured in this link... Think I paid about $125 or so last year for it. Felt weird to ride in for the first day or so, now I wouldn't ride without it.

Even when I'm just groomer bombing it's nice to have an extra layer of protection.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

CalvaryCougar said:


> Thanks it did, still on the fence about spine protection. What good would it be on rails and jumps? I live in the midwest and thats all i really do.


I did a cab taco on a flat-down box once. Hurt a bit, but if it'd been a rail I think I'd be in a wheelchair. Scared me enough that I started looking for spine protectors the next day.

I've splatted on other occasions, nothing so dramatic, but at minimum the spine protector spreads the impact and provides a little padding. You can still have the wind knocked out of you, but that's minor.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm picking one up this season since I'm getting more daring. To me, its like a bike (not the pedal kind). I wear protective gear incase I go down (i lowsided once and gear saved my ass). Already picked up impact shorts and spine protector is next.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I recommend the upper body worn by several posters inn this thread. It's not just your back that can get injured. Smashed my shoulder at Whistler a few seasons back- ended that trip abruptly!
There are several brands available. I found that I really like Troy Lee Designs upper body armour. Light weight, very flexible, and soft feel padding. I wear the short sleeve version, but there is a long sleeve that protects elbows as well.
Go to Extreme Sports Equipment and Accessories | AllSportProtection.com and read up/watch the vids. They have a good selection.

BTW, if you are mostly jibbing/park riding, that's when you need protection most IMO.

And yes, the looks from others when you take your jacket off is amusing!


----------

